# pdf books that I own into kindle freetime



## erin327 (Aug 31, 2015)

I would like to be able to take a hand full of ebooks that we own in a pdf format and allow my daughter to read them through her kindle freetime. I have been reading online and searching on this forum.  I see comments that I can use overdrive to do this. I installed overdrive on her kindle and have it connected to our library. It is set up and working in Freetime for her to read library books.  I still can't figure out how to get the pdf books into it though.  Can anyone help walk me through the steps?


----------

